# Graveyard Skull Kits



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi! Does anyone know if the GYS kits are still available? I am interested in the first version (not the rack and pinion version). I bought a couple of these kits a long time ago and was reasonably happy with them and wanted a few more. I know GYS is no longer around, but I seem to remember someone else offering the kits. Thanks!


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think so. You might want to try a twisty skull kit, I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I actually tried one of those. I could never cancel out the movement caused by inertia. Every time the skull moved, it would wobble at the end of the movement (it is based on a spring, after all). I did not seem to have that problem with the GYS mechanism. I probably did not have something set right, but I could not figure it out. Absolutely no disrespect to the Twisty Skull, mind you...


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

GYS is no longer!  Thats sad. I have 4 of his last generation skulls with eyes and they are really good. I know they had issues delivering and so on but the product was good value. I married then up to skulltronix's BOC board.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

I for one am not sad that GYS is no longer. I own a couple skulls and they ALWAYS took a long long time to receive them. I then made the mistake of agreeing to buy a R&P skull he said that he had already made. After a couple years, literally hundreds of emails and promises it was "being shipped this week", the "Already built skull" never arrived.

I have had lots of luck with the Triaxial skull kits company. They never promised something they couldn't send. Though their web store currently says "Store Closed Temporarily" and I heard somewhere that the owner unexpectedly passed, which is very unfortunate.

I'm not sure of anyone currently selling 3-axis skulls or kits other than http://www.skulltronix.com/


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

GYS and Triaxial were the 2 options for the "entry level" haunters... Skulltronix makes a very high quality product, but it is out of the budget for most of us. I might have to take my existing GYS apart and see if I can duplicate some of the parts. I hate doing that, primarily since it is a pain in the but, but also because someone should be getting credit for this. I want a few more of these in my haunt, but don't want to shell out the $$ for a Skulltronix... I wish that I had a RNP version to look at, too... My condolences to the owner of the Triaxial Skull company, if he did in fact pass away...


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I know nothing of what you guys speak. But I did look at that Skulltronix website and it is clearly not within standard budgets.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

My sentiments, exactly... Like they say, you get what you pay for, and Skulltronix is very high quality...


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

ATOM058, here is a link to the original build for the GYS. It is quite lengthy but very informative. I have built a few of these and if you need any help PM me and I'll see what I can do for you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/62161-my-3-axis-skull-progress.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I remember a few folks following the original Halloween Bob design, but using hardware store parts, rather than machining. That's what I'd recommend. I bet it's in the thread Bfjou posted


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

Rev Noch said:


> I for one am not sad that GYS is no longer. I own a couple skulls and they ALWAYS took a long long time to receive them. I then made the mistake of agreeing to buy a R&P skull he said that he had already made. After a couple years, literally hundreds of emails and promises it was "being shipped this week", the "Already built skull" never arrived.
> 
> I have had lots of luck with the Triaxial skull kits company. They never promised something they couldn't send. Though their web store currently says "Store Closed Temporarily" and I heard somewhere that the owner unexpectedly passed, which is very unfortunate.
> 
> I'm not sure of anyone currently selling 3-axis skulls or kits other than http://www.skulltronix.com/


I realize that they were always late in getting skulls out but they did eventually deliver. The last generation skulls with eyes were a good product at a good price for waht you were buying. Next up is the always unaffordable skulltronix.com skulls and Gerry is just as wanting for customer service at times.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I remember a few folks following the original Halloween Bob design, but using hardware store parts, rather than machining. That's what I'd recommend. I bet it's in the thread Bfjou posted


You are correct Mr. C, I think that the bracket for the nod was one of the main pieces that people bought as a hardware item and modified it to work.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Skulltronix is the only supplier now? Not good. Going to have to do something about this...


----------



## zfwdano (May 18, 2013)

With the proliferation of 3D printers(even Home Depot is selling them) someone should be able to come up with a solution. Saving my $'s to purchase one.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Zfwando - Interesting idea to use a 3-D printer, but I am not sure that if you made the center rod support, it would be able to handle the stress. I think it still needs to be made out of steel... I have come up with a good acrylic skull plate modification that eliminates all of the metal brackets. I have a laser cutter, so I can pop those suckers out easily. If I had a lathe, I think I could make the center rod - I can do it by hand now, but it's not very pretty and it is time consuming. I asked a local machine shop what they would charge me to make some and they wanted $45 each! Ouch! Surely there is someone out there is haunt-land with a lathe that could beat that price...


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

ibjeepin said:


> I realize that they were always late in getting skulls out but they did eventually deliver. The last generation skulls with eyes were a good product at a good price for waht you were buying. Next up is the always unaffordable skulltronix.com skulls and Gerry is just as wanting for customer service at times.


I do like my R&P skull (though one of the plates has now cracked and I have to take it a part to glue it or something) and that's why I tried to order another one. So I agree with you there. However, It's now been over 3 years and hundreds of emails to Joel and I still do not have that skull or any of the other things promised in said emails because of the delays. So I respectfully disagree that they do eventually deliver.


----------



## graveghoul (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an R&P kit with eyes that seems rock solid. Unfortunately it's never been used .... It always rains on Halloween.


----------

